# Desktop.browse() zugriff verweigert



## fischkopf2009 (4. Sep 2012)

Hallo ich schreibe gerade eine kleine applikation, die ein formular auf einer web seite füllen soll. dazu werden die daten aus einer datenbank ausgelsen und zu einer url zusammengebaut. das funktioniert auch soweit. wenn ich nun meinen standard browser mit dieser url aufrufe bekomme ich einen exception : Zugriff verweigert. 

Kopiere ich die URL (die ich mir ausgeben lasse) direkt in den browser so klappt es. 
Es sieht für mich so aus als wenn das öffnen des browser mit langen urls nicht zu recht kommt. 

hier m,al der aufruf des browser : 


```
try {
				Desktop.getDesktop().browse(new URI(url));
			} catch (IOException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (URISyntaxException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
```

hat jemand eine idee ? vielen dank


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Sep 2012)

Moin,

wie schaut denn die URL aus ???:L

Ist dort "http://" voran gestellt?
Enthält die Adresse evtl. Leerzeichen? Diese müssten ggf. mit "%20" maskiert werden ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Sep 2012)

Ist das ganze ne normale desktop anwendung oder webstart oder applet? Weil da haste dann nen security manager, wo du evtl erst die rechte dafür besorgen musst.


----------

